# Poems Dedicated To Joannuszka Slisznuszka



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

My Angel’s Eyes 

A poem about my Joannuszka Slisznuszka’s eyes and all the grandness behind them.

My angel has eyes as to serve as parallel on to the sea of change
they being blue at moments of calm in her nature 
to portray clarity of tenderness on to me 
so in need of she who be of angelic tranquility and serenity 
on to soul of turbulence such as be possessed by I 

My angel’s eyes at moments of passion transform on to an emerald 
to be the equal of deepest forest of jungle ever dense in danger and desire 
inspired by heat of passion whilst savagery be about in all to take forms 
of sexuality and lust in place abundant in the magnificence of her creation 

My angel’s eyes be of splendor true for they 
expose on to me an inner being so delicate 
as to impact on me with all the bliss and hope 
so rare about as I gaze in to soul of she 
recipient of all affections mine while craving 
does stir for she behind eyes to be treasured

My angel’s eyes be that which my senses carry 
as they cover my being where ever I may roam 
it being my angel in her care who abandon me not 
for under the cover of adoration she beeth guardian 
on to I, her admirer ever of faith

My angel’s eyes beyond all I do worship 
for it be they which above words indicate 
all so precious to me in she so celestial 
in all features of she whom affections mine dub 
“my angel of life” 

My Sad My Angel (Gappeluszka)

A poem about the beauty given to my Joannuszka Slisznuszka by the streak of sadness inside her which makes her even more lovely and desirable than the finest garments; be they silk or satin.

My sad angel has majestic smile 
yet there is sadness in her ever lovely face 
as she takes the form of joy when sparkle bright 
of life bring it about ever slight 

My Joannuszka is beauty true in eyes heavenly blue 
whilst gold mane descend to cascade 
as deity sensual to bring about happiness 
to all whom shall bestow but gaze upon 
yet hers is the sorrow of the sensitive 

My gappeluszka be spirit of wonder to reflect 
upon celestial expressions of creativity delight 
whilst imagination bright not lack she 
of tender compassion to grace all yet she be of soul 
to bare distress to my immense wretchedness 

My sad angel, I treasure with devotion 
for she cometh with kindness of being delicate 
as rose of her sexuality for together ours be bliss 
to confiscate our misery if but for moment succinct

Dear teacher be I, to guide my angel 
for in ourselves rest sole hope 
to come upon our garden of paradise 
taking our place with rising dreams 
praising those ever eager to adore 

Angelical Phrases 

These are some of the thoughts which came to me as I gazed upon she whom I have dubbed with many a title from “my angel” to “my gappeluszka” to “my Joannuszka Slisznuszka”. 

“When I gaze upon your body, my imagination is forced to believe that you are but the fantasy of my sexuality, for in what other way could nature have known?” 

“I know what you feel for me but it is like having a beautiful painting, that you know it is yours but you still like to look at it just to enjoy it, it is the same when you tell me that you love me.”

"Your smile is the flash of a majestic soul."

“Your golden mane is the sun’s rays captured in all their splendor.”


My Angel’s Garden 

This is a poem about my angel’s garden with all its mysteries of sensuality to emerge from the sole rose to be found in all her femininity. This poem being one which I would like to dedicate to “Joanna Poplawska”. She being the lovely Polish lady whom I have written many a poem and story about along with having dubbed her “my angel”, “gappeluszka” and “Joannuszka Slisznuszka”. 

My angel’s garden be luxury of nature in all splendor 
as shades of her passion to compose her femininity
in colors of delight to my sight 
whilst softness be delicate to the stroke 

My angel’s garden be of engaging scent as is her rose 
of crimson to adorn this most intimate place of her sexuality 
for it be fragrance of desire to fill the senses 
whilst imagination take flight of ecstasy 

My angel’s garden be of fertility 
to deliver fruit of delicacy on to my palate 
as to savor source of lust whilst juice of rapture 
does seep on to my thirst to not quench 
save augment hunger for she angelical 

My angel’s garden be graced by rose 
ever beautiful in its scarlet ardor 
to receive root of my being 
with tenderness of lips to deliver kiss 
whilst it takes growth to dwell 
in flower of adoration 

My Angel’s garden be lovely foyer 
of supple golden foliage against rose 
to escort my root on to the paradise 
where does lie the dearest of emotions 
of she who is my angel ever true 

My Angel’s paradise be one illuminated 
by aspiration of carnality as root 
of mine journeys in adoration 
to be found in the depths of her place of lust 

My angel’s paradise be consign 
of tempestuous waves 
to hail my root in homage 
whilst thunder rages above all 
which be longings not alien 
on to she who be slisznuszka 
of her dear tutor as he 
be slisznuszkek on to her 

My Angel’s paradise be sanctuary 
on to root of mine whilst frantic war 
occupy attentions of pleasure 
to incite intrusions of fantasy 
on to my Joannuszka’s soul 
as ours might become one of bliss 

My Angel 

I would like to dedicate this poem to the lovely Polish lady, “Joanna Poplawska”; who has taken on many names in my written works; ranging from “my angel” to “Joannuszka Slisznuszka” to “gappeluszka”. She being the one whose inner light permits me to find the passions and emotions which she inspires in me.

My angel be not revelation of loveliness on to me 
for she be possessor of golden mane 
to surge angelic features of face
nay vase to her soul of supple cambers 
to encompass ever lustful rose
whilst mounds of delight grant contour
which doeth enmity on to deities 
of sexuality as be Venus before Aphrodite 
thus for traits similar be found 
on as many maidens fair 
as be upon land near and far 

My angel be cache of spirit to grant inspiration on to her dear slisznuszek 
for in her who have descended from heights of my castle in the sky 
be one of ways to create sensations of harmony 
that ours might take flight as waltz of bliss

My angel be vision of grandeur 
as emotions do radiate from source 
that but takes on form of femininity 
thus her reality being angelical entity 
delivered on to me which haveth not own gender 
save that be willed in fantasies of mine 
thus she transform to reality 

My angel in all light be being of adoration on to me 
for spirit of delicacy to dwell within 
such façade of sensual splendor 
thus displaying in eyes ever tender 
disposition of kindness whilst in favor 
she deliver on to me grace of compassion 

My angel in acts of affection to nay exclude devotion 
of frantic sexuality on to her gappeluszek 
beeth all passion on to adoration 
of he ever detained in her charms 
to venture beyond all present to eye 
on forth to realms of dual empathy 

Angel Of Fall 

A poem regarding the subject of Joannuszka Slisznuszka and the current season of the year which brings about an end to summer’s heat while cooling the air with gentle crisp breezes.

The fall is upon me with shades on to colors 
fading from bright on to pallid flavors 
ever of this crisp season to refresh air of nature
whilst bringing new energy on to my desires 
as does my angel who likewise does take 
on the form of the change

My angel in mane of gold does capture the leaves 
of the time of year which turn to lovely tones of color 
as winds of cool bring about end to summer’s green 
to transform all to riches of multihued plenty

My angel taking on warmth from spirit ever bountiful in emotions as does autumn 
to range from russet of foliage to crimson dark in passions of my Joannuszka 
encountered in flowers dried by arrival of new summer to be dubbed Indian 

My angel in lady’s summer encompasses fashion 
of alteration as surroundings colorful 
adorning my Joannuszka in wears of elegance 
decorating her from cascade of yellow curls 
as she descends to vision of loveliness 
of the season of dormant environment 

My angel cometh as candle of ardent fervor 
in season of falling leaves and chestnuts 
to hurl on ground from trees 

my angel in eyes of tenderness 
nay to expire as roses of summer 
be as lantern on to evenings come early 
as affections of my Joannuszka 
be not quiescent for her Slisznuszek 
as flora and fauna wishing season’s slumber 

My angel’s paradise be shelter on to my affections 
as nippy winds of October journey over land 
My Joannuszka as cider of apples to warm 
whilst cold rains of November cause nay refrain 
in adoration of us captured in the other


----------

